# LWC swansea .... blasts????



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey girls, having treatment at the cardiff unit but know i have to go to swansea for EC and ET .... can anyone tell me, do swansea do blast transfers ?? cant find the info on the web...


thanks, daisy xxxx


----------



## nicola.t (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Daisy,

When I had my treatment 2 years ago now, they did do blasts. We took ours to blasts and luckily it worked for us. I would suggest giving the clinic a call. They are lovely.


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

I know this is a little too late to reply but just incase it helps anyone else I will. 

Yes LWC Swansea do Blasts. I have recently had treatment there and have 1 blasts waiting patiently for me. 

RB
XX


----------

